# 19in Black Niche Circuit with H&R



## pascal963 (Apr 7, 2012)

225/40/19 Hankook Ventus V12 evo K110
Niche Circuit wheels and lowered with H&R
What do you think??


----------



## Cruzer_1 (Dec 17, 2011)

very very nice!


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

They look great. Not a fan of the all black look but the mesh design flows well.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

I like it alot!

How much did they run you? If I can't find a wheel with a nice lip I'll probably go with these.


----------



## pascal963 (Apr 7, 2012)

just the wheels were 1400cdn shipped.


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

Not bad. I'm hoping to get a design like that with a red lip to match mine. 19's IMO are too big for my taste, but it does look good on yours.


----------



## CruzeBC (Feb 10, 2012)

Sssiiiccckkk!!!


----------



## EcoCruzer (Mar 4, 2011)

Looks good. Nice choice.


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

where did you buy these?


----------



## bjballar41 (May 15, 2012)

are they the correct bolt pattern or did u use adapters?


----------



## pascal963 (Apr 7, 2012)

They are the correct bolt pattern and bough at kxwheels.com


----------



## bjballar41 (May 15, 2012)

hmm i cant find them over there ill keep trying


----------



## pascal963 (Apr 7, 2012)

you might have to email them


----------



## kevjam79 (Mar 18, 2011)

Nice wheels. How did you do your bow-tie?


----------



## Devilz (May 16, 2012)

any ride dis comfort??


----------



## pascal963 (Apr 7, 2012)

kevjam79 said:


> Nice wheels. How did you do your bow-tie?


carbon stickers from grafxwerks.com easy install


----------



## pascal963 (Apr 7, 2012)

Devilz said:


> any ride dis comfort??


Perfect for daily driving and it's not my first lowered ride


----------



## Devilz (May 16, 2012)

pascal963 said:


> Perfect for daily driving and it's not my first lowered ride


Asking cause you are running 19's not cause its lowered 

I am after getting some alloys but can't make my mind about 19's cause never had them on my previous rides


----------



## pascal963 (Apr 7, 2012)

no difference in ride quality for me...


----------



## Ru5ty (Jun 20, 2012)

how much of a drop was this once the suspension settled? how much clearance is left between the front bumper lip and the ground? we get lots of snow out here i wanna make sure im not gonna be a snow plow 

thanks!


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Ru5ty said:


> how much of a drop was this once the suspension settled? how much clearance is left between the front bumper lip and the ground? we get lots of snow out here i wanna make sure im not gonna be a snow plow
> 
> thanks!


I think you're going to be plowing snow regardless of how low your car goes. These cars sit pretty low to the ground from the factory.


----------



## Ru5ty (Jun 20, 2012)

Crap! Lol I guess I'll have to drive this winter stock and make a decision if I want to take the chance ... thanks for the heads up 

Sent from Ru5ty's galaxy S III


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

Nice choice! The low profile tires not not for me. Nothing but trouble. Then again, with 19" what else can you do? I wouldn't mind these in a white since my car is black. Not a fan of the black out look.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

I crapped my pants... BEAUTIFUL car...


----------



## Bac n Black (Aug 2, 2012)

They are nice, reminds me of the Viper wheels.


----------



## TimmyP (Jun 19, 2012)

Car looks great man. Always been a fan of the murdered out look on cars. I think 18 or 19s fit perfect on our cars.


----------

